# Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?



## gegenstrom (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
bin durch einige threads zum Thema Dorsch und Schonzeit gehuscht. Da gibt es ja schon einige kuriose Ansichten. Zum Beispiel hab ich gelesen, dass es in der Brandung bis 20 m Tiefe keine Dorsche mit Laich geben soll. Das kann ich hundertprozentig dementieren, die sind jetzt am Laich bilden in der westlichen Ostsee in Tiefen unter 20m. 
Dann gibt es noch die Meinung, dass dieser Laich sowieso verloren wäre, da er nicht Tief genug abgesetzt würde. Ja woher kommen dann die Küstendorsche ?? Unbefleckte Empfängniss??#d 

Mein Vorschlag wäre statt einem Fangverbot lieber eine Fangbeschränkung auf 2 Dorsche pro Tag auszusprechen. Wenn ich in manchem thread sehe wie teilweise geangelt wird bis "Die Kiste voll ist" wundert mich es nicht dass Schonzeiten auch für Sportangler gefordert werden. Isst da jemand Dorsch schon zum Frühstück??

Also, wo laichen die Küstendorsche ab?? (Bitte keine genauen Ortsangaben) Oder Anders herum gefragt : Macht eine Schonzeit für Brandungsangeln Sinn ??

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Ich denke mal im laichdorsch thread gab es diese Diskussion schon mehr als ausreichend ...


----------



## gegenstrom (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo Kochtoppangler,
seit Urzeiten hat die Menscheit nur ein Bestreben:

Es sich einfacher zu machen!  

Wollte ich auch, denn diese Treads sind so dermaßen voll, daß man ewig sucht und nichts findet. Habe noch keine Flatrate. 
Welchen thread meinst du? Und wird da wirklich auf die Frage eingegangen??

Gruß Fank


----------



## arno (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Moin!
Das Board hat eine Suchfunktion, da gib mal einfach Laichdorsch ein!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Wo die laichen ? Jwd

Auf den Laichwanderungen streifen die Dorsche auch Tiefen ab 12m.

Problem bei vielem Laich im Bauch ist, dass jede Kalorie zur Eierentwicklung benötigt wird. Deswegen ist der Jadtrieb nicht mehr vorhanden. Aus diesem Grund sollte auch eine Stresssituation durch Angler vermieden werden.

Ich sehe es auch nicht ein, warum nur die Rogner geschützt werden sollten. Von den Milchnern schreibt keiner. Um eine unbefleckte Empfängnis zu verhindern, sollten wir auch die Finger von Milchnern lassen. (Ich hoffe doch, dass das BFF-Konform klingt)

Dorschfilet auf Graubrot zum Frühstück Hmmmmm

Zwei Brandungsdorsche nur ???  Aber nur aus der Kühlauslage:q


----------



## Agalatze (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

geile show hier schon wieder !!!
ich lach mich kaputt :m


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				gegenstrom schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag wäre statt einem Fangverbot lieber eine Fangbeschränkung auf 2 Dorsche pro Tag auszusprechen.
> Gruß Frank


 
Wenn ich 300 Km zur Küste düse um meine Lieblingsangelei zu betreiben und dann wieder nach 10 Minuten einpacken soll da ich zufällig mal eine Duoblette erwischt habe dann ja dann schwimme ich auch gegen den Strom und werde Schwarzangler der nicht auf die Fangbegrenzung achtet. 

Schwachsinn... totaler Schwachsinn.... (ist aber nicht persönlich gemeint)


----------



## carassius (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Ich geh drei mal im Jahr zum Dorsch angeln, und warum sollte ich meine Kiste nicht voll machen?
(Wir angler sind ein tropfen auf´m heißen Stein)


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich 300 Km zur Küste düse um meine Lieblingsangelei zu betreiben und dann wieder nach 10 Minuten einpacken soll da ich zufällig mal eine Duoblette erwischt habe dann ja dann schwimme ich auch gegen den Strom und werde Schwarzangler der nicht auf die Fangbegrenzung achtet.
> 
> Schwachsinn... totaler Schwachsinn.... (ist aber nicht persönlich gemeint)


 

Ganz ehrlich dann bleib eben zu hause! Angeln ist ein Hobby und da rechnet man nicht Kosten gegen Nutzen auf.
Deine Rechnung zu machen und das als Argument zu nehmen um die Kisten voll zu hauen ist nämlich Schwachsinn.....totaler Schwachsinn um mich Deiner Ausdrucksweise zu bedienen.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@gegenstrom    -    der Name sagt alles:q

Nee, mal ehrlich, Du fährst doch im Juni nach Norwegen. Zählt Dein Fangbegrenzungsvorschlag nur für die Ostsee ?


----------



## gegenstrom (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo,

ok, dann eben 3 Dorsche. 
Und morgens ist mir Nutella doch noch lieber. Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.:q 

Also habe ich das richtig verstanden: Dorsche ziehen in der Ostsee umher freßen sich in der Brandung den Ranzen voll und ziehn dann in für Brandungsangler unerreichbare Weiten. Dann dürfte ich doch im Februar/März gar keine Dorsche in 10 - 15m Wassertiefe die Rogen/Milch tragen anfinden. Die sind aber da und mit großem Hunger. Aber ich sehe jetzt langsam das philosophische an der Frage. 

Wann darf man denn überhaupt noch Dorsche angeln?? |uhoh: Vor ihrer Wanderung wenn der Rogen noch nicht reif ist, oder schon früher?? Nach ihrer Rückkehr aus den Laichgründen? |uhoh: Und noch etwas schwahnt mir :
Es gibt gar keine Küstendorsche, oder? Das sind alles Transit Dorsche ?!

Da heißt es glaube ich: Bild die deine Meinung#6 Ich glaub ich bleib bei meiner Fangbeschränkung lange bevor die Kiste voll ist.

Gruß Frank

Und noch was wichtiges, wer dieses Thema nicht mehr sehen kann oder will braucht doch ganz einfach nichts dazu schreiben, ich zwinge keinen.

Noch eine Anmerkung zur Kisten frage, ich meine Deutsche Ostsee und nicht Norwegen, also 85 Milionen Einwohner im Gegensatz zu Norwegen mit seinen 100 000 und davon 90 000 in Oslo.


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich dann bleib eben zu hause! Angeln ist ein Hobby und da rechnet man nicht Kosten gegen Nutzen auf.
> Deine Rechnung zu machen und das als Argument zu nehmen um die Kisten voll zu hauen ist nämlich Schwachsinn.....totaler Schwachsinn um mich Deiner Ausdrucksweise zu bedienen.


 
Das geht mir doch nicht um Kosten und Nutzen sondern das ich nach 10 Minuten wieder einpacken kann da ich mein Fanglimit erreicht habe. 

Bisher hatte ich noch KEINEN Tag bei den es sich gelohnt hätte nur 50km zu fahren :q 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :m :m :m


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				gegenstrom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ok, dann eben 3 Dorsche.
> Und morgens ist mir Nutella doch noch lieber. Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.:q
> ...


|good:


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

hier gibts echt leute die keine ahnung haben was und wie der dorsch lebt, und die schreiben dann hier so einen verdammten müll-unfassbar !!!!

so ich nagel mir jetzt mal einen pudding an die wand, denn das ist einfacher als mit manchen leuten hier zu diskutieren :m

hoffentlich schaltet sich hier ein mod ein, denn dieser thrööt hier ist wieder nur reine provokation


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Was mach`ich eigentlich, wenn meine Spülmaschinen nicht richtig trocknet?

Ich habe schon alles probiert aber es klappt einfach nicht. Wird es in den nächsten zehn Jahren auch nicht klappen?

Wulli


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hier gibts echt leute die keine ahnung haben was und wie der dorsch lebt, und die schreiben dann hier so einen verdammten müll-unfassbar !!!!
> 
> hoffentlich schaltet sich hier ein mod ein, denn dieser thrööt hier ist wieder nur reine provokation


Ach lass nur, ich find des gerad prima - nach nem scheiss Tag endlich mal wieder richtig was zum Lachen.... :m 


Residents, Transient - ich find das super hier...


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@ wulli
du sollst doch auch nicht jedesmal einen eimer wasser dazu tun :m

WIE WIRD DENN DAS WETTER MORGEN EIGENTLICH SO ?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Wann ? In der Brandung ganzjährig:m

Transitdorsche ??:q:q *lachmichwech*

Liegt nur am Futterangebot, wo sich manche Dorsche aufhalten. Manche im Freiwasser ständig unterwegs mit Hunger auf Hering.
Andere passen sich als Standdorsch der Umgebung an (Rotalgendorsch).
Ein Dorsch frißt fast alles und ist scheinbar überall zu Hause.

Jeder beschränkt sich in der Brandung automatisch selbst. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Schiebkarre dabei.


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Was mach`ich eigentlich, wenn meine Spülmaschinen nicht richtig trocknet?
> 
> Ich habe schon alles probiert aber es klappt einfach nicht. Wird es in den nächsten zehn Jahren auch nicht klappen?
> 
> Wulli


 
Schick deine "Spülmaschine" zu mir, ich bring ihr das richtige abtrocknen schon bei :m :m :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hast Du auch zwei Spülmaschinen ???


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du auch zwei Spülmaschinen ???




JA

Ne richtige und meine FRAU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHHA

Das hat sie nie gelesen!


Wulli


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Es ist immer das gleiche wenn es um dieser Jahres zeit um Dorsch geht.
Jeden das seine, geht angeln leute und lasst endlich diese streit themen!
Das macht doch keinen Sinn.Ich habe letzte woche erst Laichmamis abgehakt, und das auf 9 meter tiefe.Wo meint ihr denn wo die dorsche hinziehen zum Laichen?|uhoh:


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du auch zwei Spülmaschinen ???


 
Schau auf das Bildchen, das ist meine Spülmaschine.... aber werd nicht blind   Wenn du lange genug drauf schaust dann hüpft da auch mal was aus der Bluse.... mußt aber wirklich gaaanz lange drauf schauen.


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

sag mal kann mir einer mal erklären, wie ich meinen reifen vom beach rolly flicken kann ???


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal kann mir einer mal erklären, wie ich meinen reifen vom beach rolly flicken kann ???


 
Kann das hier mal einer verschieben?? Das gehört ja nun wirklich nicht hier hin... tztztztz


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

oh sorry, hatte ganz vergessen dass wir im hausgeräte-thrööt waren...
also zurück zu den mikrowellen :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal kann mir einer mal erklären, wie ich meinen reifen vom beach rolly flicken kann ???



Von einem Rentnerporsche ??  Mit einer glühenden Stricknadel das Profil nachschneiden.


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das hier mal einer verschieben?? Das gehört ja nun wirklich nicht hier hin... tztztztz



....das andere aber auch nicht!

Ansonsten soll das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen kälter werden. Das ganze bei einer recht frischen Nord-Ost Lage. Das kann ja heiter werden da kommt bestimmt noch einiges auf uns zu.........


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

ich werde samstag erstmal schön in die brandung gehen um zu versuchen in 15 meter tiefes brandungswasser zu werfen. ob ich die 1780 meter schaffe ???? oder besser 2 km werfen ?


----------



## Klausi2000 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Moin ... klar hatten wir diese Thema schon 100 Mal ... aber hat Gegenstrom nicht eine ordentlich Frage gestellt? warum dann ihn so abbügeln? Es stimmt schon, es gibt Leute, die wissen immer ganz genau wann man nicht angeln darf, können mir aber nicht sagen wann es denn ok wäre ... wenn jemand zum Angeln fährt, will er auch etwas fangen und nimmt die Einschränkungen - wenn sie sinnvoll sind - gern in Kauf. Wenn ich an einem Forellengewässer bin und das Limit steht bei zwei Fischen, überleg ich nicht lang und setze entweder zurück - so erlaubt - oder muß halt mit dem Angeln aufhören. Wenn für meinen Zielfisch Schonzeit herrscht muß ich mich auch daran halten ... was ich nur nicht mag, ist wenn mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird... sprich - ich nicht angeln darf, weil Schonzeit herrscht, die Fischer aber ziehen dürfen wie sie denken. 

Viele Grüße,
Klausi


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Klausi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ...  Es stimmt schon, es gibt Leute, die wissen immer ganz genau wann man nicht angeln darf, können mir aber nicht sagen wann es denn ok wäre ...
> Viele Grüße,
> Klausi



geh`angeln wenn Du Lust hast! Für Dorsch gibt es keine Schonzeit. 

Petri Heil


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Ist das jetzt ein Laichdorsch?|kopfkrat |uhoh: 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt ein Laichdorsch?|kopfkrat |uhoh:
> Was meint ihr?




Welchen von beiden meinste denn jetzt???????|kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

na sicher ist das einer !!!!
jeder fisch ab einer gewissen größe ist geschlechtsreif und wird deshalb ein laichfisch sein. die einen sind schon früher dick und andere später...


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

#6 Und wann darf ich einen fangen und wann nicht?


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen von beiden meinste denn jetzt???????|kopfkrat


 
|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Und wann darf ich einen fangen und wann nicht?


 
Du NIE.... Denn jeder Dorsch den du fängst kann kann *nie* wieder laichen. Egal ob in der Laichzeit gefangen oder danach.


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Und wann darf ich einen fangen und wann nicht?



welchen von beiden meinste denn jetzt?|kopfkrat


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Denn darf man(n) ja überhaubt keinen fisch fangen wenn du das so siehst?
Und wenn einer Heringe fängt ist das ok oder wie kann ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Denn darf man(n) ja überhaubt keinen fisch fangen wenn du das so siehst?
> Und wenn einer Heringe fängt ist das ok oder wie kann ich das jetzt verstehen?


 
Ich hab kein Bock mich hier auf solche Debatte einzulassen. Gibt sonst nur wieder eine Verwarnung....

Gute Nacht :m :m :m


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

dumdidumdidum...


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Die meisten von euch haben noch nie einen Laichdorsch gesehen und kommen hier mit irgend welchen sinnlosen komentaren!
Agalatze hat schon recht das jeder fisch ein laichfisch ist der die geschlechtsreife erreicht hat.Und wenn ich seh das der fisch voller laich ist, dann setze ich ich ihn wieder zurück ohne den fisch aus´m Wasser zu heben,auch wenn der Fisch nicht mehr in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde!


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich seh das der fisch voller leich ist, dann setze ich ich ihn wieder zurück ohne den fisch aus´m Wasser zu heben,auch wenn der Fisch nicht mehr in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde!




Seeeeeeehr vernünftig...............


----------



## jomel (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo, erstmal

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie etwas im AB gepostet, aber dieses Thema ist mal so richtig nach meinem Geschmack.
Also, ich bin der Ansicht, dass man in dieser Jahreszeit gerne in Küstennähe und vom Ufer auf Dorsche angeln kann, meiden sollte der ernsthafte Angler allerdings die tieferen Regionen, da diese im zeitigen Frühjahr nunmal von den Laichdorschen aufgesucht werden. Ob ein Fisch nun ein Laichdorsch ist, oder nicht, kann man ganz einfach erkennen, denn zumindest die laichbereiten Weibchen haben eine richtige "Wanne" und der Laich läuft unter Umständen aus dem Waidloch (da muss der Finger rein, damit der Fisch während des Fotos nicht zu sehr an Gewicht, bzw. Eiern, verliert und noch in die Fischhitparade aufgenommen wird). Es gibt allerdings auch "Überspringer", genauso, wie bei Meerforellen, aber die Fängt man sowieso flacher als die Laichhitparadendorsche. Mann kann also auch in dieser Jahreszeit gezielt auf vernünftige Dorsche angeln, die jetzt, im Gegenteil zu Laichfisch, sehr gutes Fleisch haben.
Ach ja, eine strikte Trennung von Küstendorschen und Hochseedorschen, wie in Norwegen gibt es bei uns nicht, die einzelnen Bestände vermischen sich ständig und Laichen auch gemeinsam ab.

Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will, wartet einfach bis Mai, dann ist bei den Dorschen Fressrausch angesagt und mit dem Laichen sind die dann auf Jeden durch, ausserdem fängt man dann in allen Tiefen.

Gruss Jomel


----------



## JunkieXL (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Der Dorsch Laicht in 10-20m Tiefe in der Ostsee das Problem bei der Sache ist das, das Tiefenwasser nicht genug Sauerstoff hat (wenn nicht genügend Starke und Lange Herbst und Winterstürme waren) und somit die Eier verloren sind. Da durch den Sauerstoffmangel (für die Eier weil die brauchen besonders viel) die Eier nicht reifen. Mit diesem Problem beschäftigt sich das Meeresinstitut Warnemünde seit einigen Jahren und eine Theorie ist das auch deswegen der Dorsch stark zurück gegangen ist. Leider gibts ja immernoch das Problem das man Dorsche nicht besetzen kann da die Nachzucht in Zuchtanlagen aus diversen wissenschaftlich noch ungeklärten Grüden nicht klappt. Ne Schonzeit für Dorsch bei der Kutter und Bootsangellei wäre Sinnvoll in der Brandung eher nicht weil Laichdorch fängt man da eher selten!


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Ich geh jetzt nach n bett!

Gut Nacht


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				jomel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, erstmal
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie etwas im AB gepostet, aber dieses Thema ist mal so richtig nach meinem Geschmack.
> Also, ich bin der Ansicht, dass man in dieser Jahreszeit gerne in Küstennähe und vom Ufer auf Dorsche angeln kann, meiden sollte der ernsthafte Angler allerdings die tieferen Regionen, da diese im zeitigen Frühjahr nunmal von den Laichdorschen aufgesucht werden. Ob ein Fisch nun ein Laichdorsch ist, oder nicht, kann man ganz einfach erkennen, denn zumindest die laichbereiten Weibchen haben eine richtige "Wanne" und der Laich läuft unter Umständen aus dem Waidloch (da muss der Finger rein, damit der Fisch während des Fotos nicht zu sehr an Gewicht, bzw. Eiern, verliert und noch in die Fischhitparade aufgenommen wird). Es gibt allerdings auch "Überspringer", genauso, wie bei Meerforellen, aber die Fängt man sowieso flacher als die Laichhitparadendorsche. Mann kann also auch in dieser Jahreszeit gezielt auf vernünftige Dorsche angeln, die jetzt, im Gegenteil zu Laichfisch, sehr gutes Fleisch haben.
> ...


 Habt ihr euch nie gefragt warum die Dickdorsche um diese Jahres zeit ins flache kommen?


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dorsch Laicht in 10-20m Tiefe in der Ostsee das Problem bei der Sache ist das, das Tiefenwasser nicht genug Sauerstoff hat (wenn nicht genügend Starke und Lange Herbst und Winterstürme waren) und somit die Eier verloren sind. Da durch den Sauerstoffmangel (für die Eier weil die brauchen besonders viel) die Eier nicht reifen. Mit diesem Problem beschäftigt sich das Meeresinstitut Warnemünde seit einigen Jahren und eine Theorie ist das auch deswegen der Dorsch stark zurück gegangen ist. Leider gibts ja immernoch das Problem das man Dorsche nicht besetzen kann da die Nachzucht in Zuchtanlagen aus diversen wissenschaftlich noch ungeklärten Grüden nicht klappt. Ne Schonzeit für Dorsch bei der Kutter und Bootsangellei wäre Sinnvoll in der Brandung eher nicht weil Laichdorch fängt man da eher selten!


#6 #6 #6 Und es gibt doch noch angler mit verstand!


----------



## jomel (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@*Carassius*

Zu Beginn des Jahres stehen noch viele Dorsche im flachen Wasser, je weiter das Jahr in Richtung Laichzeit voranschreitet, desto tiefer steht der laichbereite Dorsch, klare Sache, wer jetzt noch flach steht, will nicht laichen, sondern essen. Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel ist das so, dass ergeben auch Probebefischungen der Bundesvorschungsanstalt für Fischerei. 
Apropos BFA, haben sich hier schon die Fagebögen für Ostseeangler (von der BFA) rumgesprochen? Jeder sollte so Einen Ausfüllen, ist im Interesse von uns allen.

Gruss Jomel


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				jomel schrieb:
			
		

> @*Carassius*
> 
> Zu Beginn des Jahres stehen noch viele Dorsche im flachen Wasser, je weiter das Jahr in Richtung Laichzeit voranschreitet, desto tiefer steht der laichbereite Dorsch, klare Sache, wer jetzt noch flach steht, will nicht laichen, sondern essen. Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel ist das so, dass ergeben auch Probebefischungen der Bundesvorschungsanstalt für Fischerei.
> Apropos BFA, haben sich hier schon die Fagebögen für Ostseeangler (von der BFA) rumgesprochen? Jeder sollte so Einen Ausfüllen, ist im Interesse von uns allen.
> ...


 
Die Dorsche die ich leztes we abgehakt habe waren voll im Laichgeschäft, und das ist jedes Jahr das gleiche.In ca.2-4 Wochen ist das wieder vorbei mit groß Dorsch im flachen, und genau mitte Januar fängt das gleiche spiel wieder von vorne an (Meine erfahrungen).Dann müssten sie ja das ganze Jahr (Sommer) da sein, sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Naja, ich muss auch langsam mal schlafen.Ich wünsch dir was.


----------



## Agalatze (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				jomel schrieb:
			
		

> @*Carassius*
> 
> Zu Beginn des Jahres stehen noch viele Dorsche im flachen Wasser, je weiter das Jahr in Richtung Laichzeit voranschreitet, desto tiefer steht der laichbereite Dorsch, klare Sache, wer jetzt noch flach steht, will nicht laichen, sondern essen. Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen, aber in der Regel ist das so, dass ergeben auch Probebefischungen der Bundesvorschungsanstalt für Fischerei.
> Apropos BFA, haben sich hier schon die Fagebögen für Ostseeangler (von der BFA) rumgesprochen? Jeder sollte so Einen Ausfüllen, ist im Interesse von uns allen.
> ...


 
ich sehe dem noch sehr kritisch entgegen. norbert schulz macht zwar ne menge tolle sachen, aber wer weiss ob uns das zum nachteil ausgelegt wird.


----------



## Rosi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Gegenstrom, 
zuerst bin ich mal grundsätzlich mißtrauisch, wenn jemand im Profil keine Angaben zu seiner Person macht. Ich frage mich dann, was er/sie zu verbergen hat.

Und ich möchte fragen, wie weit deine Brandungsangelzohne in die Ostsee reicht. Bei mir sind es höchstens 150m, auf einer Seebrücke kannst du 150m zugeben. Das Wasser ist nie mehr als 3,5m tief in diesem Bereich. Daher trifft man dort auch keine laichenden Dorsche. 

Das Thema ist so durch, durcher geht es nicht Das Innenleben einer Küchenmaschine ist aufregender!


----------



## hd-treiber (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Auf die Frage des WO: prinzipiell im Wasser...:q |wavey: 

Du schreibst von kuriosen Ansichten, da möchte ich Dir dann meine auch nicht vorenthalten:

1. siehe Rosis Antwort zwecks der Wurfweite

2. Größe der "Küstendorsche" (oder hab nur ich keine Riesen?:q )

3. Menge der gefangenen Fische aus der Brandung - siehe gerade zur jetzigen Zeit die "Fangerfolge" in den Fangmeldungen aus der Brandung, wenn Brandungsangler sich und ihre Familie von den jetzt gefangenen Fischen ernähren sollten, dann wär emein Bauch schon um einiges schmaler...:q 

Um damit Deine Frage nach einer Schonzeit in der Brandung zu beantworten:

*NEIN!*


PS: Wo warst Du denn in der Brandung bei bis zu 20m Wassertiefe?|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Im Wohnzimmer hinten links. Da hab ich zwei ausgesetzt, weil mein Fernseher kaputt ist. Sozusagen Beate Uhse für arme. Lange werden die beiden es nicht mehr machen, sehen schon ganz blass aus :q . 

T'schuldigung, musste irgend wie sein.


----------



## Rosi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt ein Laichdorsch?|kopfkrat |uhoh:
> Was meint ihr?http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39996&d=1139750874



Sicher ist das einer, aber du bist hier falsch damit, hier sind wir doch in der Brandung, hinter dir ist die See. Also gehört dieser Dorsch nicht zu den Brandungsdorschen.

Das ist doch ein himmelweiter Unterschied!!


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Im Wohnzimmer hinten links. Da hab ich zwei ausgesetzt, weil mein Fernseher kaputt ist. Sozusagen Beate Uhse für arme. Lange werden die beiden es nicht mehr machen, sehen schon ganz blass aus :q .
> 
> T'schuldigung, musste irgend wie sein.



Also, Sunny!

Ich finde DAS gehört hier jetzt eingentlich wirklich nicht her! 
Ich suche händeringend jemanden, der mit mit meiner defekten Spülmaschine weiterhelfen kann, der zweite sucht jemanden, den er für seine Küstenlaichdorschangelei in den allerwertesten treten kann, der nächste findet es lustig, wenn wir Boardies uns immer über die gleichen uralten Themen zoffen (Dat klappt nicht mehr! und belästigst uns mit Deinen Problemen im Wohnzimmer.... Tztztztz#d #d 

 

Wulli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Moin Leute,
postet bitte zur Sache oder lasst es bleiben. Persönliche Angriffe oder verarschereien lasse ich nicht mehr durchgehen.
Es sind ja immer wieder die selben die versuchen durch ihr gesülze einen Thread kaputt zu schreiben. Also lasst es bleiben und guckt hier nicht mehr rein.


----------



## gegenstrom (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenstrom,
> zuerst bin ich mal grundsätzlich mißtrauisch, wenn jemand im Profil keine Angaben zu seiner Person macht. Ich frage mich dann, was er/sie zu verbergen hat.
> 
> Und ich möchte fragen, wie weit deine Brandungsangelzohne in die Ostsee reicht. Bei mir sind es höchstens 150m, auf einer Seebrücke kannst du 150m zugeben. Das Wasser ist nie mehr als 3,5m tief in diesem Bereich. Daher trifft man dort auch keine laichenden Dorsche.
> ...


 
Hallo Rosi,
das ist auch gut so, mißtrauisch zu sein im Netz. Im Internet kannst du dir meines Erachtens nach nur eine Meinung bilden, aus den Informationen die du bekommst. Garantie für Richtigkeit oder Aufrichtigkeit hast du nicht.#d 
Ich bin noch nicht so lange im Board,und muß mir mal die Profilerstellung ansehen, nach der heftigen Diskussion bin ich allerdings nicht so sicher ob ich denn will, dass einer ein genaues Profil von mir bekommt. 

Also es gibt sie nicht häufig die Stellen wo man schnell auf Tiefe kommt in der Ostsee aber es gibt sie. Interessant ist die Frage wo Brandungsangeln aufhört, aber mit deinen 150 Metern bin ich auf jedenfall einverstanden. Da bin ich dann auch auf mindestens 10m. Was meinst du mit Seebrücke??

Mag sein dass das Thema für dich durch ist, für mich war es das nicht und ich hatte nur vor (s.o.) mir eine Meinung zu bilden. Die hab ich jetzt.

Frank


----------



## gegenstrom (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich bei denen Bedanken, die sich meiner Frage ernsthaft angenommen haben, denn ernsthaft war die gemeint. (Klausi 2000, Jomel und junkiexl) Ich bin eben nicht "Mister know it all", lebe aber mit der Einsicht schon sei geraumer Zeit ganz gut. |rolleyes 

Auch ein Dank an den Moderator, der das Problem zu voller Foren wohl kennt, jeder liest nur noch die ersten beiden und die letzten beiden Seiten von 50, gibt dann auf und macht einen eigenen thread.

Gruß Frank


----------



## esox_105 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

http://www.ifm.uni-kiel.de/OzeanOnline/oekologie/ostseedorsch/dorsch.htm


----------



## gegenstrom (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Okay Okay,

danke auch an Esox 105 für den super Link, jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich "on board bin".#6 

Gruß Frank


----------



## degl (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@all,

bin gerade durch den ganzen Tread durch und muß feststellen,das ich wohl der einzige bin der in 10 Jahren Brandungsangeln(immer im dunklen Halbjahr)
noch keinen Laichdorsch am Strand gefangen hat.
darum habe ich immer angenommen die ziehen zum ablaichen in die tiefern Regionen der Ostsee,soll ja auch bekannte Winterdickdorschstellen geben.

darum meine Bitte an alle: wer einen Laichbereiten Dorsch am Strand fängt,der möge ihn doch mal fotografieren(vor dem Zurücksetzen).

ich glaube die sind nur so lange in Ufer nähe wie sie leichte Beute machen können und dann ab zu der schönsten Sache zwischen den Geschlechtern|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Moin,

da ich ja hier nun einer der Hauptangeklagten bin, muß ich dazu auch mal was sagen. 
Das Mißtrauen gegenüber vermeindlicher Interessenten ist bei solchen Themen eben sehr groß! Ich bin ja hier nun nicht ein wirklich alter Hase, aber in der kurzen Zeit, die ich hier im Board bin, habe ich schon so manchen Thread gelesen, wo es - um es vorsichtig auszudrücken -  hoch her ging. Da haben sich Boardies verbal zerfleischt. Und das finde ich sch....! Da kann man sich manchmal den Gedanken nicht verkneifen, dass sich hier jemand anmeldet, um sich damit einen sehr schlechten Scherz zu erlauben. 
Wie Rosi schon richtig festgestellt hat, hat der Betreffende in diesem Thread kein Profil eingegeben. Das macht eben schon Mißtrauisch. Und da finde ich es einfach besser, mit Scherzen auf das Thema einzugehen, als sich zu zoffen. Sollte sich, wie mir vom Mod vorgeworfen, jemand durch meine Äußerungen persönlich angegriffen fühlen, tut es mir leid, ist aber nun mal so.

In dem Thread im Themenbereich Angeln Allgemein "Tierquälerei?????" ging es um die alte C+R Diskussion. Ich unterstelle noch heute dem Fragesteller, dass er eine Hot Discussion entfachen wollte. Darauf haben wir ja nun auch angemessen reagiert. Es hat sich sogar ein Mod an dem echt witzigen thread beteiligt. Ich habe lange nicht so gelacht. Aali Barba ist zur Höchstform aufgelaufen.

Nix für Ungut von meiner Seite. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen u.s.w. 

Wulli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,da ich ja hier nun einer der Hauptangeklagten bin, muß ich dazu auch mal was sagen.


Wenn du dir den Schuh anziehst.  Bitteschön #h 
Mir geht es nur darum, nicht alle Threads, wo es doch eigentlich um konstruktive Themen geht durch dämliches geschreibe kapputt machen zu lassen. Und das werde ich so lange ich kann unterbinden.


----------



## Laky (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo
Zuerst einen Dank an den Moderator, das den Thread- Zerstörern mal Einhalt geboten wurde. Es machte ja kaum noch Sinn, eine ernsthafte Frage im AB zu stellen ohne das die ewigen „Plattmacher“ sofort zur Stelle waren.
Zum Thema: Erst ein mal stellt sich doch die Frage ob und wie der Dorschbestand überhaupt gefährdet ist (gemeint ist die westliche Ostsee). Ist der Dorschbestand, wie ja in einigen“Laichdorsch“ Threads behauptet wird in der westlichen Ostsee wieder auf dem Vormarsch? Oder geht es dem Dorschbestand immer noch schlecht (womöglich noch schlechter als vor einigen Jahren)?

Sollte es stimmen was die  Baltic Fisheries Assessment Working Group des ICES erforscht hat (nachzulesen bei http://www.bfa-fish.de ) Dann sollte man sich womöglich auch Gedanken über das Brandungsangeln machen. Es sei denn man möchte in der Ostsee auch so tolle Dorschbestände wie in der Nordsee haben!

Die Kernaussagen sind:
*
Bestandszustand* Die Reproduktionskapazität des Bestandes ist reduziert.

*Laicherbestand *(SSB) Die Laicherbestandsbiomasse ist seit 1998 unter das langjährige
Mittel gesunken, sie liegt seit 2002 nun sogar unterhalb von Bpa.

*Nachwuchs *Seit 1999 traten nur unterdurchschnittliche Nachwuchsjahrgänge
auf, wobei hierbei der 2003er Jahrgang etwas stärker ausgefallen ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Laky


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Laky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Zuerst einen Dank an den Moderator, das den Thread- Zerstörern mal Einhalt geboten wurde. Es machte ja kaum noch Sinn, eine ernsthafte Frage im AB zu stellen ohne das die ewigen „Plattmacher“ sofort zur Stelle waren.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Laky



...no comment!#q 

@M.S. : klar zieh ich mir den Schuh an. Schließlich war ich ja einer derjenigen, die sich an der "Diskussion" beteiligt hat. Dazu stehe ich.

Andererseits verstehe ich ja gut, dass du dafür sorgen mußt, dass hier der Zweck des Boards erfüllt wird. Deswegen habe ich mich ja damals hier auch angemeldet und überwiegend sinnvolle Postings abgegeben. Wie man mittlerweile erkennen kann, meint es "gegenstrom" tatsächlich ernst mit seinen Fragen. Hätte ich anfangs nicht gedacht. O.K.

Bis denne 

Wulli


----------



## carassius (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@all

Ich möchte mich für mein provokantes Verhalten entschuldigen, bei allen die sich angegriffen gefühlt haben.Ich werde auch in Zukunft mich nicht mehr an sollchen Laichdorsch diskusionen beteiligen.

Ich wünsche allen ein dickes Petri Heil.............


----------



## gegenstrom (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> ...no comment!#q
> 
> @M.S. : klar zieh ich mir den Schuh an. Schließlich war ich ja einer derjenigen, die sich an der "Diskussion" beteiligt hat. Dazu stehe ich.
> 
> ...


 
Boaa,
Gott sei dank, geschafft!!:l 

gruß Frank


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@gegenstrom

Trotzdem antwortest Du nicht auf unsere Fragen, damit wir Dir besser helfen können.
Also noch einmal.
Wo angelst Du in der Brandung, dass Du zwischen 10 und 15 Meter Wassertiefe Laichdorsche fängst ? Ich kenne aufgrund meiner langjährigen Angelpraxis in der westlichen Ostsee keine Stelle.
Puttgardener Mole ist Angelverbot und nur 8m tief.
Im Kattegat gibt es nur zwei Stellen, wo solche Tiefen von Land aus zu erwerfen sind.
Seebrücke: Ist als Schiffsanleger auf Pfeilern im freien Wasser gebaut.
Mole: Dient als Hafen und Uferschutz

Habe meine Schuhe auch noch an|supergri


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				gegenstrom schrieb:
			
		

> Also es gibt sie nicht häufig die Stellen wo man schnell auf Tiefe kommt in der Ostsee aber es gibt sie. Interessant ist die Frage wo Brandungsangeln aufhört, aber mit deinen 150 Metern bin ich auf jedenfall einverstanden. Da bin ich dann auch auf mindestens 10m. Was meinst du mit Seebrücke??
> 
> Frank


Hallo Frank, 
wenn ich ein gehässiger Mensch wäre, würde ich dich jetzt fragen, wie es sein kann, daß du so interessante Stellen zum Brandungsangeln
kennst, aber nicht weißt, was eine Seebrücke ist.

Jetzt such ich dir ein Beispiel.

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/kurztrip/0,1518,77026,00.html


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Also Leute, ihr könnt mir erzählen, was ihr wollt. Ich halte diese Frage immer noch für ne "Ente"|uhoh: . Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich davon abzubringen bin, egal wie oft Gegenstrom das Gegenteil behauptet. 

Ich halte mich daher lieber mit weiteren Bemerkungen zurück|wavey: .


----------



## a.bu (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@ Rumpelrudi ,

Du als alter Hase kennst die Strände um Middelfart(kleiner Belt) herrum nicht ? Vor der Eisenbahnbrücke wirft jeder , selbst mit ner Jahrmarktsrute auf knappe 20 m Wassertiefe , dann gibt es da noch Strip und Gammel Albo (glaube so werden die Strände geschrieben) und noch einige andere Ecken .
Selbst vor der Haustür , Strande links erreicht man als durchschnittlicher Werfer 8-10 m Wassertiefe .

Aber jetzt zum Thema , ich habe mich damals hier im Board angemeldet weil ich gedacht habe hier mit gleichgesinnten vernünftig über unserer Hobby fachsimpeln zu können . Ich habe geglaubt mir in vielen Dingen Tipps geben lassen zu können oder eigenes Wissen weiter zu geben . 
Ich war wirklich der Meinung ein Zusammenschluß so vieler Angler kann uns eigendlich nur nach vorne bringen .
Leider mußte ich mich vor allem im Themenbereich Meeresangeln eines besseren belehren lassen .
Wie vor allem im Thema Laichdorschangeln Tatsachen verdreht werden läßt mich wirklich erschaudern . Jeder der vielleicht mal einen Artikel im Blinker gelesen hat und im Urlaub 2-3 Mal auf einem Angelkutter gewesen ist , fühlt sich als Experte und so werden immer wieder Thread`s erstellt , die die Gemeinschaft hier entzweien , vernünftige Argumente kommen oft genug nicht mehr durch .
Für mich ist hier der Zeitpunkt gekommen die Segel zu streichen , ich wünsche Euch für  alles Gute und hoffe das wir unserer Hobby Meeresangeln auch in Zukunft ohne alt zu große Einschränkungen ausüben zu  können...

a.bu schaltet ab


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Zwischen Gammel Albo und Stenderup Hage habe ich auch schon gestanden. Sehr starke Strömung, wo kein Sand zwischen den Steinen liegen bleibt mit knallharten Tonboden.
Also keine Stelle, wo mit laichreifen Dorschen zu rechnen ist. Als nennenswerten Fang hatte ich dort nur schöne Klieschen gefangen.

Mir selber ist es noch nie passiert, dass ich je einen laichreifen Dorsch beim Brandungsangeln gefangen habe.

Eine Fangbeschränkung lege ich mir beim Meerforellen - Angeln auf. Spätestens nach der Zweiten wird das Angeln eingestellt.

Beim Dorsch brauchen wir das wirklich nicht, da sie ab einer gewissen Grösse kaum noch in Üfernähe zu fangen sind. Mir macht Freude, aber auch Sorgen, dass kaum einjährige Dorsche zufällig gefangen werden. Das könnte bedeuten, dass sich in den nächsten Jahren eine Beschränkung mangels Fisch von allein erübrigt. Hier sind es die Brandungsangler, die jede Veränderung des Dorschbestandes unmittelbarer erleben, als jedes offizielle Institut.


----------



## gegenstrom (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo,
also ich finde die Diskusion wie sie momentan läuft schon um einiges entspannter. #6 Trotzdem noch viel Mißtrauen, ich weiß allerdings gar nicht so recht was mir nicht geglaubt wird, und warum ich etwas erfinden sollte, soviel Zeit habe ich auch nicht über. Zwei 70 er Dorsche sind ja jetzt nicht gerade Rekordverdächtig um damit rumzuprotzen.

Jetzt ist aber auch für mich der Zeitpunkt gekommen Selbstkritik zu üben. Mittlererweile habe ich eine Seekarte von dem Gebiet und es geht dort in etwa 100 - 150 m nur auf 10m runter, (nicht wie vermutet auf bis zu 15m) die Stelle wo ich die beiden Dorsche gefangen habe fühlt sich aber tiefer an als die Umgebung. Ich wußte nicht, daß das so genau genommen wird. Es war letzten Samstag morgen, kaum Wind und gut warm. Die Fische waren beide ca. 65 -70 cm groß (im Herbst hatte ich dort immer nur 50 er gefangen) ein Milchner, ein Rogner. Beide mit Mägen voller Krebse, selbst im Maul war noch einer. Wie weit die beiden in der Geschlechtsreife waren kann ich nicht genau sagen, (hab die Eier nicht gezählt ) aber nach all zu weit entfernt sah das nicht mehr aus. Wenn ich gewußt hätte wie schwer es fällt das zu glauben hätte ich ein Photo gemacht.:c 

Nochmal zurück zum Anfang:
Meine Bedenken waren ob ich das Päarchen:k beim Geschäft "Nachwuchs" gestört hatte, oder anderst gesagt kann es sein, dass Dorsche in dieser Tiefe (Brandung hin oder her) ablaichen??
Mittlerweile, durch die Info im Thread kann ich mich auch noch fragen ob der Nachwuchs in dieser Tiefe Chancen gehabt hätte zu überleben??

Dann müßte ich mich nämlich fragen ob ich dort Fische entnehme, falls nicht würde ich dort mit ruhigem Gewissen weiter Angeln. Das ist doch eine berechtigte Frage;+ ;+ .

Ich werde versuche mich in den nächsten Tagen bei Meeresinstituten kundig zu machen, und berichte dann.

Noch eines zu meinem Benutzternamen: Unter diesem thread wurde mir klar, dass der bei vielen Benutzern Mißtrauen geweckt hat, denen kann ich sagen dass mein Blut genauso wie bei euch kocht, wenn nach 3 Schneidertagen wieder einer dran hängt. Ansonsten habe ich beim "Erfinden" eher an eine Forelle in einem klaren Gebirgsbach gedacht. Vielleicht sollte ich den Namen ja mal ändern auf : "The Boardie former known as gegenstrom" 

Gruß Frank

Genaue Ortsangaben umgehe ich geflissentlich, die tun auch nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				gegenstrom schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei 70 er Dorsche sind ja jetzt nicht gerade Rekordverdächtig um damit rumzuprotzen.


 
Stimmt #6  Mit deinen Aussagen wirst du immer Glaubwürdiger


----------



## jomel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@*gegenstrom*

Hallo,

Die Dorsche,die du in Zehn Metern Tiefe in Küstennähe gefangen hast, waren ziemlich sicher nicht beim ablaichen, da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Die Laichzeit zieht sich bei Dorschen recht lange hin und da sind nicht unbedingt alle laichbereiten Dorsche von Anfang an "dabei". Die Dorsche, die du gefangen hast hatten sicherlich Laich im Bauch, allerdings "lief" er nicht, möchte ich wetten, denn das ist wirklich nur der Fall, wenn sie am Ablaichen sind.

Welche Fische man mitnimmt und welche nicht, hat man ja selbst in der Hand. Ich persönlich gehe in dieser Jahreszeit, so bis Mai, garnicht auf der Ostsee angeln, gegen das Angeln an der Küste kann man aber echt nichts sagen. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man einen ablaichenden Dorsch fangen wird und die wirklich grossen (und somit wichtigen) Dorsche wird man hier auch nicht fangen. Notfalls kann man immernoch zurücksetzen oder das Angeln abbrechen.


Am Rande nochmal zu den BFA-Bögen:
Die Fragebögen der Bundesforschungsanstalt dienen der Feststellung der ungefähren Fangmenge der von uns Anglern gefangenen Dorsche, es ist ganz in unserem Sinne, wenn wir diese Bögen ausfüllen und zurückschicken. Denn wenn wir Angler tatsächlich soviel zur Gesamtfangmenge beitragen, denke ich, sollten wir auch Schonmaßnahmen in Kauf nehmen (genau wie die Fischer sie auch dulden müssen). Ganz nebenbei bemerkt machen sich die meisten Nutzer dieser Seite ja eh´ schon eigene Schonmaßnahmen, was wirklich sehr lobenswert ist. Zur Zeit wird die Gesamtfangmenge der Angler an Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee durch Wissenschaftler überschätzt und da ist es eh´sinnvoll, an der Erhebung teilzunehmen. So oder so; Mitmachen lohnt, sonst wird wohlmöglich noch etwas über unsere Köpfe hinweg entschieden, ohne dass wir irgendwelchen Einfluss gehabt hätten.

Gruss Jomel


----------



## Agalatze (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@ jomel
zu der unmfrage ist generell ja auch nichts auszusetzen, aber die haben solche umfragebn bereits vor drie jahren ausschließlich beim DMV gemacht.
und ich finde sowas verfälscht das ergebnis.
sind wir mal ehrlich-das sind keine normalen angler sondern die absuluten spezies oder wie siehst du das ?
und von diesen zahlen aus eine hochrechnung zu starten ist völlig verfälschigend


----------



## jomel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@Agalatze

Da stimme ich dir vollauf zu, einen Verband zu wählen, der sich Perfektionismus im Meeresfischen auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, ist natürlich, bezogen auf die Gesamtanglerschaft, ziemlich ungünstig. Aber diesmal wird ja wirklich der Durchschnittsangler gefragt und da ist es echt besser, mitzumachen. Ich selber bin Student mit dem Ziel Meeresbiologe zu werden und da bekommt man so einiges mit, auch was manche glauben, was wir so fangen: da ist tatsächlich mal von einem Forscher gesagt worden, dass ein Angler wohl pro Tag (nicht pro Jahr) so 25 Kg Filet zusammenkriegt. Diese Annahme teilen einige, man mag es kaum glauben! Ich habe mich fast nicht mehr eingekriegt, denn 25 kg (Filet!) kommen nun echt nicht alle Tage vor! Zumindest nicht bei mir. Ich meine nur es ist besser, diese Vorstellungen mancher Meeresbiologen *etwas* nach unten zu korrigieren, sonst könnte es echt bald richtig Probleme geben...

Dieses Thema sollte vielleicht mal in einem extra Threat behandelt werden, es ist immer interessant zu sowas auch mal andere Meinungen zu hören.

Gruss Jomel


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@Jomel

Ich verstehe nicht, nach welcher Basis diese Berechnungen angestellt werden sollen. Es müßte doch erst hochgerechnet werden, wieviele der millionen Angler überhaupt gelegentlich in der Brandung angeln. 0,05 Promille schätze ich ganz mutig. Davon wären 20% mehr als fünf mal im Jahr für 4Std. an der Küste. Von welcher Anzahl gehen dann die Berechnungen aus ?

Über die Fangmengen brauchen wir nicht reden, denn die machen nicht den Reiz des Brandungsangelns aus. Vielleicht solltest Du mal einen Angler fragen, ob er Dich mal mitnimmt. Dann ahnst Du, welche Schmerzen in den Armen verursacht werden, nur das leere System einzuholen, geschweige denn, einen Fisch über eine Distanz von 100m vorsichtig heranzuführen, wobei die Hälfte sich vom Haken lösen kann. Nach vier Stunden brauchen Ungeübte drei Tage Pause, um die Arme wieder bewegen zu können. Brandungsangeln bei Wind und Wetter ist Schwerstarbeit und fordert den kompletten Körpereinsatz. *Das* ist das Ziel. Fangmenge ? Mit sehr viel Glück maximal ein zehn Liter - Eimer voll. Durchschnittlich viel weniger.


----------



## gegenstrom (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				jomel schrieb:
			
		

> @*gegenstrom*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jomel,
gut zu wissen, da lief zwar was, aber Rogen war das ganz bestimmt nicht!

Könntest du mal einen bequemen Link zur Bfa posten?? Wenn ich bfa.de eingebe kann ich zwar was über mein bißchen zu erwartende Rente erfahren aber über Dorsche wußten die jetzt nicht so Bescheid. 

Ich bin normalerweise kein guter Ausfüller von Fangberichten, aber Sinn machen die schon, wenn sicher noch mehr in einem System wo nachgesetzt werden kann. Aber schon allein fürs Image ist das eine gute Idee.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Laky (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo
@gegenstrom 
Stehe ich bei dir auf der Ignore-Liste ;+ 
Aber ich stelle den Link gerne noch einmal rein http://www.bfa-fish.de 

MFG
Laky


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Laky schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich stelle den Link gerne noch einmal rein http://www.bfa-fish.de
> 
> MFG
> Laky


Warum noch einmal? Steht doch noch nirgends was von dir.


----------



## Laky (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo, kann nur ich antwort 67 lesen;+ |uhoh: 


> Sollte es stimmen was die Baltic Fisheries Assessment Working Group des ICES erforscht hat (nachzulesen bei http://www.bfa-fish.de ) Dann sollte man sich womöglich auch Gedanken über das Brandungsangeln machen. Es sei denn man möchte in der Ostsee auch so tolle Dorschbestände wie in der Nordsee haben!
> 
> Die Kernaussagen sind:
> 
> ...



Oder stehe ich jetzt bei allen auf der Ignore Liste|rolleyes 
MFG
Laky


----------



## Agalatze (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@ laky ich sehe dich :m
hehe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Ôh sorry Laky, jetzt habe ich deinen Beitrag auch gefunden. |rolleyes


----------



## gegenstrom (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Laky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> @gegenstrom
> Stehe ich bei dir auf der Ignore-Liste ;+
> Aber ich stelle den Link gerne noch einmal rein http://www.bfa-fish.de
> ...


 
Hallo Laky,
nein stehst du nicht, Ignore Liste hab ich noch nie eingesetzt! (Ich glaube ich schöpfe immer noch nur einen ganz kleinen Teil der Forum Möglichkeiten aus. Immerhin hat es wider Erwartens mit meinem Bildchen aus Schweden geklappt, der Hecht der dran hängt ist auf dem Bild unten links )

 Also ich hab den Link auch verpennt, ich gehe aber auch gar nicht mehr so gerne an den Anfang meines threads hin#d .Aber wenn dies sogar dem Moderator passiert......

Muß erst mal alles durchstöbern, nachdem du den Link schon zum zweiten mal reinstellen mußtes, kannst du nicht gleich meinen Fangbericht ausfüllen und hinschicken ??  

Danke Gruß Frank


----------



## gegenstrom (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo, 
hat jemand auf dem Link bfa die Bögen zum downloaden gefunden?? Die machen es einem nicht leicht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Laky (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo
Mach dir nichts draus wenn du auf den Seiten nichts findest, ist halt typisch deutsche Behörde.#d  Ich suche z.B. den Text von Norbert Schulz „Die Meeresangler und ihre Fänge in der Ostsee“ den habe ich dort schon mal gelesen,|uhoh:  finde den aber auch nicht wieder, aber dennoch halte ich die Seiten von der Bfa für Angler wichtig!
MFG
Laky


----------



## jomel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@rumpelrudi

Hallo

Die Fragebögen sind nicht nur Meeresangler, sondern für alle Angler. Man gibt einfach an, ob und wieviel man in der Ostsee angelt, dadurch wollen die Wissenschaftler überhaupt erstmal rausfinden, wie viele Angler in der Ostsee anglen, also sollten auch die anderen (die nicht in der Ostsee angeln) wirklich mitmachen, sonst denken die, dass wirklich sehr viele Angler in der Ostsee angeln.

Ach ja, für dich hörte es sich viellecht so an, als ob ich nicht angeln würde, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall, ich bin absoluter Angelextremist und weiss durchaus, was ein "normaler" Fang ist. Selbst, wenn ich mit meinem Motorboot (30 ps, Echolot, GPS, blablabla) unterwegs bin fange ich ganz selten bis nie wirklich richtig viel Dorsch.

Ich gucke mal, ob ich die Fagebögen online finde.

Gruss Jomel


----------



## esox_105 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hier findest du den Text von Norbert Schulz:

http://www.bfa-fish.de/ior/ior-d/veroeffent_04.html


----------



## gegenstrom (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo Laky,

jo, aber schwäääre Kost.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Laky (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo


> jo, aber schwäääre Kost.


Stimmt |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Aber dafür hat man z.B. die Information über den Vorschlag, zur EU VERORDNUNG "zur Wiederauffüllung des Bestands des Europäischen Aals vom 06.10.05", die jetzt im AB diskutiert wird, schon am 07.10.05.|rolleyes


----------



## gegenstrom (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo,

wegen der Bögen habe ich mal an bfa gemailt, (scheint ja sonst auch keiner  den Download zu finden), und auch noch mal die Story meiner zwei Dorsche zum Besten gegeben. Bin gespannt ob und wann zurückgemailt wird. Vielleicht passiert ja was.

Laky,
Aal;+  Die sind doch ekelig. Bei mir hat sich zum Glück bisher nur einer verirrt, der hat sich immer um meinen Arm gewickelt, mein Sohn mußte den losmachen. Seit dem alles ausser Aal.:v  (Der eine Smiley lachte mich an,wollte ich schon immer mal setzen, ich hoffe du nimmst es mit Humor) Also die Aalgeschichte auf dem Link hat mich jetzt nicht so interessiert aber es soll ja Leute geben die den als Zielfisch haben. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## sunny (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich hier nicht mehr melden, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass es sich bei diesem Thread um eine "Ente" handelt.

Aber lesen muss man doch immer irgendwie. Je länger ich das hier verfolge, desto mehr stellt sich meine Annahme als Trugschluß raus|rotwerden .

Frank, ich entschuldige mich in aller Form bei dir:m , weil ich dir unterstellt habe, dass du provozieren wolltest und ich mit meiner Äußerung nichts klärendes zu deiner Frage beigetragen habe.

Ich hoffe, wir treffen mal aufeinander und können zusammen ein/zwei #g niederkämpfen.

Wünsche dir noch viel Spass hier im Board.


----------



## Laky (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo


> Also die Aalgeschichte auf dem Link hat mich jetzt nicht so interessiert aber es soll ja Leute geben die den als Zielfisch haben.


Ich wollte damit ein Beispiel bringen das sich wirklich interessierte Angler, Infos rechtzeitig holen können und nicht erst „wenn das Kind schon fast in den Brunnen gefallen ist“. 
Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sollten sich Angler schon Informieren was Wissenschaftler wie z.B. Arlinghaus oder Schulz veröffentlichen, es könnte ja evtl. passieren das aufgrund von Empfehlungen der Fischereiinstitute, das Angeln weiter eingeschränkt wird.#d  Mit diesen Hintergrund legitimiert sich in meinen Augen die Frage nach den laichenden Küsten-Dorschen, denn wenn wir als Angler nachweisen können das es keine oder nur unbedeutende Laichdorschpopulationen im Küstenbereich gibt, dann kann uns, meiner Meinung nach auch kein Dr. Schulz oder wer auch immer ans Bein pi..en.|rolleyes 
MFG
Laky


----------



## gegenstrom (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo Olaf,

erstmal finde ich sau nett dass du dir da einen Fehler eingestehst, kann man nur von lernen#6 #6 #6 . Ich wußte eine Zeit lang echt nicht wie mir geschieht, Schwamm drüber ich habe ja auch schon gesagt, daß ich in meinen Angaben eher etwas ungenau war. 

Laky,
das mit den wissenschaftlichen Berichten ist wichtig, denke ich auch, und wenn man dann auch noch mit ruhigem Gewissen an die Küste gehen kann und das Mittagessen auch im März gesichert ist, was will man mehr?? 
Wichtig ist auch daß die Verantwortlichen sehen dass uns das sehr wohl kümmert, und dass wir auch besorgt sind. 
Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen, dass die wenigen Stimmen nichts nutzten, aber das ist so wie mit dem Wählen, wenn du nicht hingehst darfst du dich nachher auch nicht beschweren.
Meine e-mails habe ich einmal hierhin geschickt info@ifm-geomar.de und einmal info@ior.bfa-fisch.de bisher ohne Antwort.

Erstmal schönes Wochenende soweit, Petri Heil falls ihr angelt, ich muß leider nach Östereich Skifahren|wavey: 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Schade Frank, dass Du in den Tiefschnee willst, dann muß ich wohl allgemein schreiben.
Dein Bericht über den Fang von scheinbar laichbereiten Dorschen in der Brandung, die sich zu allem Überfluss auch noch eine tiefe Laichgrube ausgesucht haben, wird wahrscheinlich beim Institut zu einer regen Disku*r*sion über defekte Spülmaschinen führen.
Dein Denkfehler provozierte geradezu ein Kopfschütteln bei den Boardies.
Du verwechselst küstennah mit dem Ufer.
Ja, ein Dorsch laicht küstennah ab, was bedeutet, das Hamburg genau so küstennah wie Schwerin liegt.
Die Entfernungen lassen sich so beschreiben :
Offenes Meer = Am Schelfrandgürtel und noch weiter (ca. ab 200km)
Küstennah = Man kann das Festland noch nicht erkennen
Küste = Im Sichtbereich des Festlandes
Ufer(Brandung) = Dort sind die Brandungsangler
Du hast also lediglich Uferdorsche gefangen, die mit Ablaichen noch nichts im Sinn hatten.
Allgemein werden alle Kabeljaus, die sich innerhalb des Schelfgürtels aufhalten, als Küstendorsch bezeichnet, weil sie ständig zwischen den verschiedenen Tiefenschichten und Entfernungen wandern. Leben also durchschnittlich an der Küste.
@Agalatzes scherzhafter Hinweis, dass er 2km werfen will, um küstennah zu angeln, hatte einen wahren Hintergrund.

Jetzt weißt Du auch, dass Dir keiner etwas böses wollte, sondern wir haben nur versucht, Dich ernsthaft beim Wort zu nehmen, was wirklich sehr schwer gefallen ist.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh drei mal im Jahr zum Dorsch angeln, und warum sollte ich meine Kiste nicht voll machen?
> (Wir angler sind ein tropfen auf´m heißen Stein)


 
Na carassius, dürfen wir denn flunkern? Wenn ich ich Deine Beiträge hier im AB richtig mitverfolgt habe und Du nur 3x auf Dorsch angeln willst, dann hast Du jetzt für den Rest des Jahres angelfrei :m 

Aber es sei Dir gegönnt, die Kiste so oft voll zumachen, wie es geht. Es gibt immer auch Tage mit wenig oder kein Fisch. Und ich gebe Dir absolut recht, mit dem Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> Na carassius, dürfen wir denn flunkern? Wenn ich ich Deine Beiträge hier im AB richtig mitverfolgt habe und Du nur 3x auf Dorsch angeln willst, dann hast Du jetzt für den Rest des Jahres angelfrei :m
> 
> Aber es sei Dir gegönnt, die Kiste so oft voll zumachen, wie es geht. Es gibt immer auch Tage mit wenig oder kein Fisch. Und ich gebe Dir absolut recht, mit dem Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


 
Nun muß ich ihn aber in Schutz nehmen. Er war heute das zweite mal in diesem Jahr los. Geht ja eigentlich auch aus den Postings hervor. :m ​


----------



## carassius (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Nun muß ich ihn aber in Schutz nehmen. Er war heute das zweite mal in diesem Jahr los. Geht ja eigentlich auch aus den Postings hervor. :m
> ​


Jetzt muss ich dir in rücken fallen, das war heute mein Dorsch angeln Nr. 3
  Das erste war das Dorsch Schneider angeln und die beiden anderen male waren bei Wolfgang und somit mein letztes für dieses jahr!Jetzt gehts auf Barsch.|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Oh shit, den Schneidertag hab ich doch glatt vergessen. |peinlich


----------



## carassius (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Kann ja mal passieren!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich dir in rücken fallen, das war heute mein Dorsch angeln Nr. 3
> Das erste war das Dorsch Schneider angeln und die beiden anderen male waren bei Wolfgang und somit mein letztes für dieses jahr!Jetzt gehts auf Barsch.|supergri


 
Dann wünsche ich Dir beim Barsch-Angeln aber reichlich Dorsch als Beifang |supergri


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wünsche ich Dir beim Barsch-Angeln aber reichlich Dorsch als Beifang |supergri


 
Danke, aber ich glaube da wo ich auf barsch geh kommen keine Dorsche vor!#d


----------



## Norbi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@ Dennis ich weiß wo bei Dir die Dorsche laichen.........
 im Gefrierfach :q


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dennis ich weiß wo bei Dir die Dorsche laichen.........
> im Gefrierfach :q


 
Willst du nächstes mal noch mitfahren?#q


----------



## Norbi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@carassius.....na klar,oder darf ich nicht mit|rolleyes


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Um wieder zum Thema zu wechseln :

Ich begrüße es sehr, dass das IOR in Rostock die Aufgabe übernehmen soll, die Fischbestände auf Nachhaltigkeit zu untersuchen. Da ich die Behörden kenne, ahne ich aber, dass die zuerst bei der Erkaltung der Erdkruste mit forschen anfangen. Die Gefahr ist dann groß, dass die Forschungsergebnisse mangels Masse aufgegeben werden.|supergri
Wir wissen, dass es mit dem, auf Lobbyinteressen aufgebauten, alten Quotensystem nicht mehr weiter gehen darf. Aufgrund von ökologischen Wechselwirkungen sind Heringe und Dorsche zusammen kaum überlebensfähig.
Bisher wurde stumpfsinnig in einem Jahr intensiv der Hering befischt und danach die Dorsche. In der Zeit, wo die Dorsche nur noch eine geringe Stückzahl hatten, wurden die Heringe, weil fangbeschränkt, zum größten Feind der Dorsche. Dorschlaich schwebt wegen einem hohen Ölanteil im freien Wasser und wird zur Grundnahrung der Heringe.
Die paar Dorsche können als natürliche Feinde der Heringe diese nicht mehr auf ein gesundes Mass reduzieren.
Auf diese Weise steht der Dorsch vor der Ausrottung. Mittels amtlicher Massnahmen und nicht durch Angler.
Die Angler versuchen durch Selbstbeschränkung krampfhaft zu retten, was noch zu retten ist. Oder wurde früher etwa durch Angler so massiv den Heringen und Hornhechten nachgestellt ? Die Fischer freuen sich doch, wenn der Hering sich an dem Dorschlaich schön fett gefressen hat. Das erhöht den Umsatz. Danach gibt es keine Dorsche mehr, aber dafür Subventionen.


----------



## gegenstrom (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo,

melde mich vom Skiurlaub zurück. Und siehe da : keiner ist mehr in dem Thread, hallooooo ist da jemand#h #h #h #h . Schade eigentlich, weil ich Neuigkeiten habe.

A) Das Fangtageblatt gibt es unter www.lav-union-nord.de da unter downloads. Hab meins schon ausgefüllt und zurückgemailt.

B) Die beiden Dorsche hätten nach Aussage des ifm nicht im Brandungsbereich abgelaicht sondern in einer Tiefe von etwa 20m. Das nehme ich als o.k. um auch im März solche Stellen zu beangeln die ungefähr 10m tief sind.(Haben ja auch schon einige boardies vorher gewußt) Bin mal gespannt ob da noch was geht, und ob ich dort noch mal Dorsche bekomme die Rogen ausgebildet haben.

Gruß Frank


----------



## sunny (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Na, da kann ich beruhigt weiterangeln|supergri  .

Scheinst dir ja nichts gebrochen zu haben. War kein Schnee da oder was?


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Und könnt ihr Ski laufen in der Wüste,
laicht der Dorsch kurz vor der Küste.

Mehr zum Wintersport?

Festgefrorener Entenkot,
bringt Schlittschuhläufer aus dem Lot

Ohoh, böses Mädchen, gleich gibt es einen Anranzer, ich sag nicht von wem.:q


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Habe mir den Fragebogen mal angesehen.

Wer darf eigentlich die ausgewerteten Daten einsehen ? Ich meine nicht den persönlichen Datenschutz, aber ich werde einen Teufel tun, den Gelegenheitsfischern gute Tipps zu geben, zu welcher Jahreszeit wo die Stellnetze am erfolgreichsten aufzustellen sind.
Anhand der Daten können die allgemeinen Fresswanderungen der Dorsche sehr gut nachvollzogen werden.
Reicht als Ortsangabe S - H Küste, M-V Küste oder DK - Küste ?

Ich fange meine Dorsche grundsätzlich, wenn die Sonne am höchsten steht.:g


----------



## dat_geit (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Wenn ihr genaueres wissen wollt, dann schaut mal ins Landesverbandsforum S-H
forum.lsfv-sh.de
dort hat ein Fischereibiologe sehr präzise Stellung genommen und ich denke danach haben sich die meisten Diskussionspunkte erledigt.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Das habe ich gelesen und bin noch überzeugter, dass die Fragebogen-Aktion lediglich ein Beschäftigungsprogramm mit sehr fragwürdigen Ergebnissen ist.

Das Ziel wird sein, dass das Uferangeln zugunsten der Berufsfischer verboten werden soll. Die ganze Fragestellung zielt nur auf dieses eine Ergebnis hinaus: Der Mindestabstand der Fangflotten zum Ufer soll wahrscheinlich aufgehoben werden und die Angler liefern auch noch die Begründung mit den voraussichtlich besten Fangplätzen. Die Basis dafür ist schon geschaffen:
a) kein Mindestmaß für Beifänge um die 80%-Regelung zu umgehen.
b) 16mm Maschenweite wird zum Standard, da 32er nicht mehr nötig sind.

c) Die Angler brauchen nur noch damit einverstanden sein: dass die großflächigen Schonbezirke bis dicht unter Land reichen, denn die Fischerei hat sowieso kein Interesse an den Laichdorschen, weil sie in keine Filetiermaschine passen. Jeder Kleindorsch darf zusätzlich zu den Mindestmaßlosen entnommen werden, damit man sich Kontrollen sparen kann und nur noch die Anlandung wiegt.

Und was heißt schon Laichzeit ? Der überwiegende Teil der Angler hat keine Ahnung, dass über den Tellerrand des Fehmarn-Belts ganz andere Laichzeiten herrschen, die eine ganzjährige Schonzeit rechtfertigen würden. Die Dorschpopulation des Beltes ist schon längst von den Wissenschaftlern abgehakt und spielt aufgrund der geringen Stückzahl keine Rolle für den Gesamtbestand der Ostsee.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65670

Ich bin klar gegen die wiederliche Beangelung der Laichdorsche und möchte auch nicht, dass das Ergebnis einer Schonung von den Trawlern unter Land weggefischt werden. Die sollen schön draußen bleiben.


----------



## dat_geit (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

@Rumpelrudi

So sieht das aus.
Der Fragebogen ist völliger Müll, weil er überhaupt keine vernünftige Erhebungsgrundlage hat.#c 
Jeder, der sich mit Datenerhebungen und Auswertung befasst, muss das kalte Grausen bekommen.
Aber wenn man "Ergebnisoffen" erhebt, kann man anschließend schon was damit "anfangen"!
Und genau dort liegt der Hund begraben.
Stichwort: *Blinder Aktionismus*


----------



## DBT4400 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Hallo zusammen
Die Fragen könnten auch von Nebenerwerbfischern gestellt werden.
Die sind mit Ihren Reusen und Netzen sehr flexiebel.
Wenn man die Bögen auswertet,weiß man wann und wo es zur welcher Zeit lohnt,uafzubauen.
Der Brandungsangler macht mal wieder Nase,wie so oft.
Einschränkungen drohen ohne Ende,glaube ich.Massen fang usw wird uns
ja schon von irgentwelchen Tierschützern vorgeworfen.Das ist dann Öl ins Feuer gießen.
Unsere Heißgeliebte EU sollte sich mal lieber um sinnvolle Maßnahmen nachdenken.
In Norge z.B. gehört auch der Beifang zur Quote und wird angerechnet.
Das macht Sinn,denn der Fisch kann sich dann erholen;wenn die Quote erfüllt
ist und kein Angler Ihm das Leben schwer macht(grins,lach).
So könnte man vielleicht noch was retten.
Was meint Ihr dazu?
Petri an alle Boardis
Bernd


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wo laichen denn die "Küstendorsche"?*

Die Quotierung ist eng verbunden mit den Mindestmaßen und deswegen nicht getrennt zu sehen.
Es ist eine Sauerei, dass 40 - 60% des Netzfanges bei einem Dorschfang aus untermaßigen Fischen besteht und mehr tot als lebendig über eine Holzrutsche wieder ins Wasser geschmissen werden *müssen. *Davon hat niemand etwas, weder der Fischbestand noch der Fischer. Diese, von Berufsfischern bestätigten und ebenfalls kritisierten Prozentzahlen werden von den Biologen gerne verschwiegen, wenn von Fangergebnissen geschrieben wird. Es zählt nur, was angelandet, sprich der Verwertung zugeführt wird und somit in einer Fangliste erscheint. Dabei gibt es für die Berufsfischer keinen vernünftigen Grund, Dorsche zu entsorgen, die knapp unter dem Mindestmass sind. Vernünftig ist es, wenn *alle* Dorsche, die mit einer bestimmten Maschenweite gefangen werden, einer vernünftigen Verwertung zugeführt und in die Quotierung eingerechnet werden.
Dazu muß die Quotierung zwischen den einzelnen Dorschpopulationen getrennt werden, was bisher nicht gemacht wird.

Für Angler ist eine Mindestmassregelung durchaus zu vertreten, da wir keine Fische mittels Netzzug anquetschen und überwiegend die Möglichkeit haben, den Fisch schonend vom Haken zu lösen und in sein Element zurück zu geben.
Hier ist aber aus der Erfahrung heraus ein Mindestmass von 38cm völlig realitätsfern nach Durchschnittswerten vergeben worden. Eine Herabsetzung auf 35cm wäre hier viel besser, weil die Jahrgangsgrenze in diesem Bereich liegt und zusätzlich sollte die rechtlich einwandfreie Möglichkeit einer freiwilligen Heraufsetzung des Mindestmasses gegeben werden.


----------

